# Cypress Harbour vs. Harbour Lake vs. Grande Vista



## tzahner (Nov 23, 2012)

We're planning a quick getaway in January with our 5-year old and 2-year old.  Interval has getaways available for our dates of travel at all three of these resorts

Cypress Harbour
Harbour Lake
Grande Vista

Suggestions?  Is one resort better than another for children this age?  Proximity to the Disney Parks, etc.  Resort activities for children, etc.

I'd love some advice before I book this getaway.

Thanks - TZ


----------



## Swice (Nov 23, 2012)

*Grande vista*

Grande vista has a fantastic indoor play area which could come in handy in January.    Think of it like a giant chick fil a play area.    We have been in January several times.... Some years warm enough to go in the pools.      
Harbor Lake is tops for smaller children during pool season in my opinion.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2012)

Swice said:


> Grande vista has a fantastic indoor play area which could come in handy in January.    Think of it like a giant chick fil a play area.    We have been in January several times.... Some years warm enough to go in the pools.
> Harbor Lake is tops for smaller children during pool season in my opinion.



Great advice. While Harbour Lake has great pools for young kids, one has to take in to account the weather possibilities in January. Pools are not always usable that time of year.


----------



## tzahner (Nov 23, 2012)

My understanding is that the pools are heated at both locations - Grande Vista and Harbour Lake.  Are they swimmable when the water is "heated"?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2012)

tzahner said:


> My understanding is that the pools are heated at both locations - Grande Vista and Harbour Lake.  Are they swimmable when the water is "heated"?



They would be swim-able while heated, though the problem is you never want to get out. Of course that could be seen as a good thing. However, imaging getting out of 87 degree water in to 65 degree air temperature with a brisk wind. It isn't fun.


----------



## Swice (Nov 25, 2012)

*Cool air*

Yes, there have been times when our boys swam in "heated" pools in Florida.     They are kids and kids don't seem to mind.    BUT, even though they were heated, they were not heated enough for adults .     The real problem is when the kids want to swim but mom and dad "can't take it".    The kids still need to be supervised and that means a parent has to be wrapped up in clothes and towels and brave the cold wind while watching.   

The original poster mentioned very small kids, so I don't think anybody would be going in the Orlando pools if it were remotely chilly.   

I must say we got a super cheap II getaway to Myrtle Beach one year for Martin Luther King week.    We drove down Friday after school and checked out on Tuesday because the getaway was so cheap.    The pools were very warm and it was a fun experience for all of us getting in the pools and watching the steam rise.    We enjoyed the pool water!!     Getting out of the pools and running to warmth was another story :whoopie:


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been in Orlando in January when the nighttime temperatures have gone below freezing and the daytime temperatures called for a winter jacket. On such days, splashing around in an outdoor water play area would be no fun, regardless of how warm the water is.

Other times, the weather is warmer, but still not pool weather, as far as I'm concerned.

I've stayed Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Marriott's Harbour Lake, and Marriott's  Grande Vista. You won't go wrong with any of them. They're all about the same distance to Walt Disney World. Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake are across the street from each other, and Grande Vista is slightly to the east of them.

I assume you're looking at 2BR/2BA in each case. I would recommend looking at the floor plans.

Cypress Harbour villas are all dedicated 2BR/2BA, with a single front door, a large master suite, and a compact second bedroom.

Harbour Lake has dedicated and lock-off 2BR/2BA villas. The dedicated 2BR/2BA where I stayed had two queen beds in the second bedroom, but the master suite was more modest than at Cypress Harbour.

Grande Vista consists primarily of lock-off villas. A 2BR/2BA villa is normally a 1BR master suite and a studio, each with an outside entrance, and a connecting door between them.

I happen to be a big fan of Cypress Harbour. It's an older resort that's very well maintained and has aged gracefully. The atmosphere is relaxing and comfortable.


----------



## kathy41549 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Grande Vista more grande than Cypress Harbour*

We traded from Marriott Surf Club Aruba and chose Cypress Harbour over Grande Vista based on some bad advice and on owner forums. Big Mistake. Grande Vista much, much nicer and more like an actual resort, particularily compared to our home base in Aruba Marriott Surf Club. Cypress is alot older, looks like converted condos, smaller and not very lively at all. We got a one day pass for Grande Vista which we used as our resort day as we spent most of the time at parks. I read many people say things like, "they are both nice" but I will tell you it is like night and day. I've traveled quite a bit and should have used my better judgement when viewing the online photos, but I would absolutely choose Grande Vista over Cypress Harbour, THERE IS NO COMPARISON. 

If you want very quiet, small pools than Cypress may be for you. But look at the photos, which propert looks nicer? My 2 teen kids( my son is 6 feet tall) stayed in the guest room which was VERY SMALL and facing parking lot, not a good experience.


----------



## kathy41549 (Apr 23, 2013)

acsobrin said:


> I am a considering buying my first time share at either the Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.  Although the Grande Vista looks like a nicer resort, I am afraid it won't be very kid friendly.  I have three daughters ages 2, 4 and 5.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestion as to wich of these resorts is more kid friendly?
> 
> Also, are they equally desirable when it comes to trading power?



I just got back from Orlando and Grande Vista  a much better property, no comparison. I would not stay at Cypress Harbour again, it is old and not as much of a resort feel. My teens did not like it and would have had more fun at Grande Vista as we were able to go there for a day by the pools. I traded from Marriott Surf Club and it was by far not an equal trade. Will not make that mistake again.


----------



## DancingWaters (Apr 23, 2013)

*Grande Vista*

I had to laugh when I got to the bottom of these posts and was made aware how old these posts were.  Still very enjoyable reading   Now I curious.....what buildings are the newer buildings?  Is it true that not all deeds qualify to be in the Florida club?  I am waiting my first Marriott deed and enjoy all information I read.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2013)

DancingWaters said:


> I had to laugh when I got to the bottom of these posts and was made aware how old these posts were.  Still very enjoyable reading   Now I curious.....what buildings are the newer buildings?  Is it true that not all deeds qualify to be in the Florida club?  I am waiting my first Marriott deed and enjoy all information I read.



Check out post #12 of this thread. The West Village is the newest section. I think buildings 77 and 78 are the newest. But that doesn't mean much now as all units and buildings have gone through refurbishments since being built.

It is correct, that not all deed qualify for the Florida Club. Here is a PDF of resorts in the Florida Club and it indicates which units at Grande Vista are excluded.


----------

